
Collapsible comments for Hacker News - niyazpk
http://niyaz.pk/2010/11/collapsible-comments-for-hacker-news/
======
StavrosK
Damn, my comment is collapsed in the screenshot. There go my 15 minutes of
fame...

------
niyazpk
This fixes a few issues with the script by Alexander Kirk [1], like collapsed
child comments expanding when the parent is expanded. In addition to these
this script will work in the threads page of hacker news. Also this
bookmarklet will load faster than the script by Alexander since there is no
call to any external JS file from my server. The only file you have to load is
the latest jQuery from the jQuery website and chances are good that the file
is already present in your browser cache. (The downside is that you will not
be able to get the latest version when I update the code).

[1] [http://alexander.kirk.at/2010/02/16/collapsible-threads-
for-...](http://alexander.kirk.at/2010/02/16/collapsible-threads-for-hacker-
news/)

~~~
akirk
Thanks for picking this up. I have been bugging pg quite a few times to
integrate it, but so far he hasn't had time (or interest in doing so). I hope
the recurring posts on Hacker News will up this in his list of priorities :)

Just one remark about the external script: My server is configured to serve
the JS file with far future expires header. Once your browser has that file,
it won't even ask my server for it, so that shouldn't be a performance hit
(actually your script also loads an external script, jQuery, but from a
location that does not set the far future expires headers, you should use the
ajax.googleapis.com server)

------
roadnottaken
This is nice. I, for one, would like to see this enabled by default. It's
minimally intrusive and has simple, obvious utility.

------
zephjc
pg, care to incorporate this in to HN? (maybe as an opt-in option)

~~~
kgermino
I added it to the feature request page.

For people who don't know there's a link at the bottom of the pages labeled
"Feature Requests". I''m on a phone but I'll add a direct link when I get to a
pc. [Edit: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>] The page doesn't seem to
be completely dead but I'm not sure how much love/attention it gets.

------
grinich
Is this something people would like added to the HN iPhone app I built? I've
considered it and built a demos, but I'm not sure it's needed.

<http://michaelgrinich.com/hackernews/>

~~~
jordanlev
You're still alive? ;) Please please please can you add the following to the
app:

* make it work with iOS 4 multitasking (so leaving the app and coming back doesn't cause it to restart and you lose your place)

* Add an option to email a page (in addition to the existing "readability" and "open in safari" options). An instapaper option would also be nice but I don't want to get greedy :)

As it is now, if you want to read something later, you have to open it in
safari, then email it to yourself or add it to instapaper, then return to the
app, where you've lost your place because of the aforementioned lack of
multitasking.

Thanks for the otherwise-wonderful app, though -- I use it all the time.

~~~
grinich
thanks for the feedback, and glad to hear people are still using the app. :-)

I'll get this update shipped soon. If you have any other suggestions or bugs,
please email me.

~~~
grinich
I just submitted this to the App Store, so it should show up in a week or so.

------
eof
Works beautifully, I'll be using this. Thanks

------
yatsyk
added to "browser extensions" section at <http://hnresources.com/apps/>

~~~
duck
Thanks for adding Hacker Newsletter to your listing... I hadn't noticed that
until now.

------
AgentConundrum
Thanks for this. Collapsible comments are one of the two biggest things I miss
from reddit when on HN (the other being some form of notification that someone
has replied to you).

~~~
nirmal
To be notified when someone replies to me I use Notifo (<http://notifo.com/>)
and put my Notifo username in my HN profile. I don't think you need a mobile
device to use Notifo, you can install a desktop app that provides
notifications when you get a reply. <http://notifo.com/desktop>

~~~
zck
You can set email notifications up, so you don't need a mobile device or a
desktop application.

~~~
AgentConundrum
I think I'd prefer a desktop app over email. I don't get a lot of replies
here, largely due to my infrequent commenting, but I'd hate to randomly hit
upon a popular comment and be flooded with 20 emails while I'm out.

------
bryanlarsen
I find that the hckrnews extension: <http://hckrnews.com/about.html> works
well for me for doing this.

